
The Baby-Eating Aliens (1/8) (Novella by E. Yudkowsky) - rms
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/01/the-babyeating-aliens.html?cid=146784646
======
ph0rque
I'm trying hard to figure out what baby-eating is supposed to represent in our
society... any ideas?

